# Welche Inis, schafft ihr mit Eurem lvl 70 allein?



## Prêmutos112 (8. November 2007)

Hi Wow Freaks,

mich interessiert es mal, welche Instanzen ihr mit eurem LVL 60-70 Chars, schon allein bewältigt habt.
Ich kann vorerst nur " Flammenschlund, HDW und Burg Schattenfang" benennen.
Weitere Ins werden aber bald folgen.

MfG


----------



## Shortz (8. November 2007)

Hm....Das höchste was ich bisher gemacht hab wars Kloster, aber da geht bestimmt mehr. Mit entsürechendem Charakter und Equip sollten auch ziemlich hohe Inis noch allein gehen. Verlies schafft nebenbei die Katze meines Jägers übrigens alleine. Einfach Haltung auf Aggressiv und abwarten!


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (8. November 2007)

Also ich bin zwar noch keine 60 geschweige denn 70 aber ich ziehe abundzu wenn mir langweilig is die Lowies oder Twinks in unserer Gilde. Momentan bin ich lvl 54  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wahlweiße ziehe ich die Leute durch Die Todesminen, Das Verließ, Burg Schattenfang und Tiefschwarze Grotte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidoc (8. November 2007)

Prêmutos112 schrieb:


> Hi Wow Freaks,
> 
> mich interessiert es mal, welche Instanzen ihr mit eurem LVL 60-70 Chars, schon allein bewältigt habt.
> Ich kann vorerst nur " Flammenschlund, HDW und Burg Schattenfang" benennen.
> ...




70er Feuerarkane Magier jede Ini bis Tempel


----------



## n3tch3r (8. November 2007)

mein höchstes mit lvl 65 war zul farrak. mehr hab ich noch nicht getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (8. November 2007)

als ich noch demo geskilt war hat meine wache ja kloster alleine geamcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß der nächste post trägt bestimmt ein " NErf WARLOCKS " oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durahil (8. November 2007)

NERF WARLOCKS ^_^

das maximale was ich geschafft hab war Ulda


----------



## The Holy Paladin (8. November 2007)

Bis dato Kloster muss dazu sagen, dass ich sons ab 70 in keiner low inze mehr alleine wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tycroc! (8. November 2007)

ich schaffe mit meinem moonkin scholo alleine.. habs nur einmal gemacht weil ich mich dann 1000% konzentrieren muss und das auch nur mit pots und so schaffe


----------



## ink0gnito (8. November 2007)

mit meinem lv 70'er rogue, hab ich gestern Bollwerk non heroic alleine bis zum 1 boss gemacht, danach hatte ich keine lust mehr, den drachen boss hätt ich nie und nimmer allein geschafft, logischerweise^^


----------



## Easheron (8. November 2007)

"ich schaffe mit meinem moonkin scholo alleine.. habs nur einmal gemacht weil ich mich dann 1000% konzentrieren muss und das auch nur mit pots und so schaffe"








gut rausgeredet....


----------



## DarkCreed (8. November 2007)

Also ich hab mit meinem Frostmage schon

Ragefire-Abgrund, Burg Schattenfang, hdw, zul farrak, blackrocktiefen / spitze und und und 

also so gut wie jede low lvl ini bis einschließlich die lvl 55 - 58 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, DarkCreed


----------



## Tántárár (8. November 2007)

Hab alleine bis jetzt nur Todesmine, Verlies und Kloster gemacht. Aber mal schauen ob ich noch mehr hinbekomm.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2007)

Karazhan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...
...
Nein eigentlich fast alles so in stufe 13-40 (Hunter)


----------



## daywalka (8. November 2007)

eig alle 5er in der alten welt - warlock 4 evaaa


----------



## Moonscurse (8. November 2007)

also mit meim 70 jäger war ich schon gnome (4-5mal)verlies uldaman und noch hügel und kral von den klingenhauern.alles clear.

mit mein 40 schurke hab ich schon burg schattenfang solo gemacht.

will morgen mal brt rein mal schaun was da so geht


----------



## Core.Wartex (8. November 2007)

Mit nem t5 und teilweise t6 equiptem Offwarri geht sogar Scholo und Strath ohne Probleme, und Hfb mit nem Priest im Rücken


----------



## Sonduci (8. November 2007)

Prêmutos112 schrieb:


> Hi Wow Freaks,
> 
> mich interessiert es mal, welche Instanzen ihr mit eurem LVL 60-70 Chars, schon allein bewältigt habt.
> Ich kann vorerst nur " Flammenschlund, HDW und Burg Schattenfang" benennen.
> ...



mit mein altem account Hab ich mit Krieger alles bis ZF und Uldaman geclaert. Aber ab lv 45 instanzen geht da nichts ohne Tränke beim Schami auch das selbe nur einfacher wegen ele bei bossen.


----------



## jetsia (8. November 2007)

Mit lvl 70 hunterin scholo und bastion


----------



## Malleus (8. November 2007)

Hab mit meinem damals lvl 60 shadowpriest Maraudon alleine gemacht, trash wurde geskippt aber wär auch locker möglich gewesen die meisten trashs zu töten, bosse auch nicht alle gekillt aber Goblin Kroko Princess und ab und an mal den Dicken Steinriesen. 

mit meinem 70er noch nix groß artig versucht ^^


----------



## K4!N (8. November 2007)

Sklavenunterkünfte.... an der heroischen Variante versuch ich mich grad...

Ich weiß ich weiß, NERF Warlocks!

Zu meiner Wenigkeit, ich 70ziger Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (8. November 2007)

maraudon mit aoe (also wenn ich solo gegner kille schff ich auch normale 60iger innis)


----------



## Lufix (8. November 2007)

alles bis brd- mit deff warri ^^ und t5/t6 bruacht man dafuer nicht noch nichtmal t4


----------



## XaRoX (8. November 2007)

mit 29er jäger, BM, BSF solo gemacht.. war hart, ging aber.. (sehr lange..)


----------



## Syrda (8. November 2007)

Lufix schrieb:


> alles bis brd- mit deff warri ^^ und t5/t6 bruacht man dafuer nicht noch nichtmal t4



Ein gut gespielter Def Krieger kann in meinen Augen sowieso fast alles solon - man braucht nur den 2er T4 Bonus und das Trinket, was einen on use beim Blocken heilt. Hab das ganze mal ausprobiert - in Strath die halbe Instanz gepullt (rückwärts laufen!) und vielleicht in 30 Sekunden 1% Hp verloren - bei ~75% Trinket an und innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden wieder voll. Wie viele Gegner es letztendlich waren - keine Ahnung, SCT spammt da den kompletten Bildschirm zu, aber ich schätze mal so um die 200 (die Kleinviecher aus den Fallen mitgezählt). So könnte man ohne Probleme und mit genügend Trash am Hintern mit Sicherheit einige schwerere Bosse solo legen - es dauert eben nur.

Aber B2T: Die drei Edelsteine für den UBRS Key aus LBRS solo geholt, DM Nord bis zur zweiten Tür (vor dem Oger, für den man normalerweise den Anzug braucht), die ich nich aufbekommen habe und so ziemlich alles unter Level 50.


----------



## Deadwool (8. November 2007)

solo mit Jäger Lvl. 70:

Versunkener Tempel
Untere Schwarzfelsspitze
Düsterbruch (alle 3 Flügel)

Obere Schwarzfelsspitze würd ich gern noch versuchen, aber man kann Glutseher leider nur in Gruppe beschwören. Bin solo noch nicht weiter gekommen. ^^


----------



## scorush (8. November 2007)

Pullt mal im Kloster - Kathedrale alle gegner die es gibt, zum endboss schleichen, den typen killen, warten bis die olle kommt, dann die olle bis 50% schlagen bis sie den typen belebt, wenn sie am rezzen ist habt ihr den stun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bleibt auch wenn man gottesschild macht und jetzt nur noch richtung ausgang und dort an einem fenster plazieren und gegner killen, und das solo! 

sind ungefähr 120 mobs die auf einen kloppen^^ aber machbar, spiele paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein run dauert 3-7 min, kannste locker von 30-40lv pushen


----------



## Schmog (8. November 2007)

Syrda schrieb:


> Ein gut gespielter Def Krieger kann in meinen Augen sowieso fast alles solon - man braucht nur den 2er T4 Bonus und das Trinket, was einen on use beim Blocken heilt. Hab das ganze mal ausprobiert - in Strath die halbe Instanz gepullt (rückwärts laufen!) und vielleicht in 30 Sekunden 1% Hp verloren - bei ~75% Trinket an und innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden wieder voll. Wie viele Gegner es letztendlich waren - keine Ahnung, SCT spammt da den kompletten Bildschirm zu, aber ich schätze mal so um die 200 (die Kleinviecher aus den Fallen mitgezählt). So könnte man ohne Probleme und mit genügend Trash am Hintern mit Sicherheit einige schwerere Bosse solo legen - es dauert eben nur.
> 
> Aber B2T: Die drei Edelsteine für den UBRS Key aus LBRS solo geholt, DM Nord bis zur zweiten Tür (vor dem Oger, für den man normalerweise den Anzug braucht), die ich nich aufbekommen habe und so ziemlich alles unter Level 50.



Jop das Problem ist nur dass die Haltbarkeit vom Schild total am Ende ist nach so ner Aktion. Hab mit meinem Warri auch schon Arlokk in ZG solo gemacht, allerdings waren danach 4 Schilde total im Ar*** ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. November 2007)

Brt mehr aber auch nicht. Aber manche Krieger schaffen alleine Priester und Mietze in zg oO ALLEINE das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Das ist keine 5er ini !^^


----------



## Tigeteg (8. November 2007)

hmm also, mit meinem schurken hab ich bis mauradon alles, dann scholo halb, und einmal dm west clear, aber sonst, mit mage das selbe nur das strat kloster noch mit drinnen war, das is als frostmage kein problem, selbst mit crap equip


----------



## buddabrot (8. November 2007)

main auf 40 deswegen nur inis bis kloster friedhof^^  SCHAMI^^


----------



## Mosur (8. November 2007)

zul farrak mit off warri


----------



## TheHunter (8. November 2007)

mit 70er hunter alle 5er 60-er inis.  (strath,scholo,brd,lbrs,....) und bollwerk 1. boss

auserdem musst ich auch mal als ersatztank (das pet^^) in blutkessel aushelfen, war ne volle grp mit healer etc^^


----------



## Haladar (8. November 2007)

mit eminem 70er jäger hab ich alle inis allein gemacht(für t0 etc) bis auf ubrs und strat hab ich den baron NOCH nicht geschafft) sonst alles clear. bollwerk...hmmm weiß net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal ausprobiern


----------



## K43N (8. November 2007)

70feral strat baron np aber naja erst 2ma gemacht weils eh nix bringt


----------



## Blind_Guardian (8. November 2007)

Ich hab mit meinem schlecht equiptem 70er Hunter alle 5er Azeroth Inis (bis auf hdz^^) solo geschafft, um an die tollen Essenzen, Splitter und Staubitems für Verzauberungskunst ranzukommen. BW hab ich auch noch hinbekommen, aber das dauerte ziemlich lange :/


----------



## Rudi TD (8. November 2007)

Die ganzen Inis bis 60 (wobei Strath etc schon etwas kritisch wird).

Edit: Pls bleibt realistisch....es geht hier nicht um dinge die ihr träumt...


----------



## The Heini (8. November 2007)

BrD schaff ich mit meinem Pala alleine, dauert zwar, but wayne


----------



## Littleheroe (8. November 2007)

hab 70er hunter. also bis zul'farrak ist sicher nichts ein problem.
auf was ich stolz bin, ist, das ich mit lvl 30 die todesminen bis zu edwin geschafft habe^^ war aber hart und lang.


----------



## Wakandá (8. November 2007)

Mit meinem Feral-Dudu jeder Ini der alten Welt


----------



## Magicnorris (8. November 2007)

jede "alte" ini ausser 40er raids^^ BW schaff ich sicher nicht.


----------



## Vexoka (8. November 2007)

Slave Pens Heroic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne, aber es gib nen hexer der hat das wirklich geschfft.

Wer es nicht glaubt soll hier schauen :

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-86...h&plindex=0


----------



## Ryou (8. November 2007)

70er Schurkin, alle Inis bis auf Strath probiert und geschafft, Ubrs nein Strath nein und Scholo bis zum den Bossen vor Gandling, Aoe ist nicht mein Ding (denkt an die ganzen Explosiven Untoten)


----------



## Monac (8. November 2007)

um ehrlich zu sein als druide alle 60er inis solo gemacht (ubrs rend gelegt)...und kein raid equipp


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. November 2007)

maraudon is leicht.
strath war ich auch schonmal paar der vorbosse da drinen killn. aber war mir zu langwierig.
mit nächsten patch sollte nen shami heiler alle alten 5er schaffen. dmg und böse heal ftw^^


----------



## Treymoure (8. November 2007)

Mit nem 70er Schutzpala gingen Strath/Scholo ganz gut (nur Rattlegore wollt nicht ganz so wie er sollte und ich brauchte ein paar Anläufe ^^

Bollwerk ging auch noch bis auf den letzten Boss

wohl gemerkt als SCHUTZPALA (Vergelter hab ich nach 50 nie wieder geskillt und na ja seitdem er Holy ist geht iwie garnix mehr ^^)


----------



## Dalmus (8. November 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Slave Pens Heroic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Morgen Abend mal anschaun (hab hier grad nen teuren Tarif).
Kenne bisher nur ein Hunter-Video zu Slave Pens heroic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon abgesehen gibt's das Thema auch schon unter http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=17961

Mag ein Mod die Themen zusammenführen?


----------



## Lexidos (9. November 2007)

stratholme / scholo als warlock kein problem

mehr hab ich bisher auch noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## Fearer (9. November 2007)

Ich wurde mal von nem Wl scholo gezogen, wieweit ers tatsächlich geschafft hätte weiß ich nicht, mussten nach 15 mins aufhören <.<..hat aber ganz gut geklappt ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illwyn (9. November 2007)

bin 70er vergelter pala, schaffe todesminen wenn ich viele pots mitnehme...


----------



## NaturalDesaster (9. November 2007)

Illwyn schrieb:


> bin 70er vergelter pala, schaffe todesminen wenn ich viele pots mitnehme...



nein wie witzig... dann solltest dringend spielen lernen. an der klass liegts sicher ned.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiminho (9. November 2007)

Illwyn schrieb:


> bin 70er vergelter pala, schaffe todesminen wenn ich viele pots mitnehme...



Wie soll das denn gehen?
Die Server werden doch immer Mittwochs runtergefahren^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durchblick (9. November 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Slave Pens Heroic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





geht leider nicht mehr((haben die ''ecken'' weggepatcht) und erfordert ne menge übung und geht auch nur mit gebrechen....

habs selber nur den ersten boss down wurde mir dann zu teuer und hab auch die lust verloren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... wie gesagt  dit brauch übung, ein fehler und tot =)
ansonsten strath hu, ud, scholo,brt, bollwerk bis 2ter boss (non heroic), blutkessel clear (non heroic) natürlich nicht alles auf anhinb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch ein ''rar'' aus düsterbuch arena (die ''fledermaus'') aber war mehr glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der neuste trend zul gurb raptor ''farmen'' zu 5 oder weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.: hexer t4/t5

-have fun-


----------



## Mebo (9. November 2007)

naja alles von alten Inis (bwl,mc,ony,etc.....ausser naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und jetzt mit bc bis Magtheridon danch hatte ich mein Priester verkauft.....


----------



## Kiminho (9. November 2007)

Mebo schrieb:


> naja alles von alten Inis (bwl,mc,ony,etc.....ausser naxx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol?

Entweder hast Du da was falsch verstanden oder Du willst komisch sein..

Lies dir das Topic nochmal durch, besonders den First Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar 3k (9. November 2007)

Als Pala natürlich klasse zum Geldverdienen und Farmen -> Scholo,Strat immer wieder alleine.
Also Holy Pala ist es ziemlich simpel und leicht.


----------



## Slinia (9. November 2007)

70er Deffwarri

Ausser den Baron in strath alle Bosse der alten Welt. (5. Inis)

+ Arlokk in zg


----------



## Jasaa (9. November 2007)

als ich noch gezockt habe, habe ich mich mit meinem schamanen mal an strath (komplett) versucht. hat irgendwie spaß gemacht und war leichter als früher zu 5. ^^ war auf elementar geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightalb (9. November 2007)

mit 70er BM Hunter, Scholo,  Strat


----------



## Hephi (9. November 2007)

Hi ihr Freaks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,

Habe Vergelter Pala 59 durch Stratholme und Scholo gezogen ohne grössere Problemchen.

Alleine war ich nur Scholo mit meinem 70iger krieger war zwar bissel stressiger aber es ging.

Mfg Hephi


----------



## Shênya (9. November 2007)

Alles bis BRD, lbrs / ubrs ned getestet und bei Strath gescheitert, da equip noch ned dazu eignet (als bm hunter)


----------



## Tólgrim (9. November 2007)

70er Jäger - Survival

(ohne T0,5 BOsse)

Scholomance
Düsterbruch
BRT
LBRS


Alle darunterliegenden bis 60 sind auch kein Probelm. Mal abgesehn von Uldaman... weil man da 3 Personen braucht um ganz durchzukommen.... (blöde 3 Mann Türsteine)

An mancher Ecke hat man die ein oder andere Schwierigkeit aber ansonsten.


----------



## Melchiør (9. November 2007)

Also ich Warlock hab in der alten Welt auch die ganzen 5er Inis mal durchgezogen, einfach nur um die ganzen pre quests mal zu machen, aber ich gebe zu so der Bereich Strath / Scholo ist schon echt heavy und man sollte sich das nur antun, wenn man grad echt nix besseres zu tun hat und ne Menge Zeit hat.

Zu den Leuten die Bw und Bk allein machen --> Respekt wenn ihr das wirklich packt, ich find das schon krass.

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (9. November 2007)

ich gehe heute noch mit meinem Sardasil gerne in die Todesminen.

Einfach nur um Eddie zu töten.


----------



## ingrimmsch-pl (9. November 2007)

Mit meinem 70er Offkrieger hab ich BRT, LBRS und Scholo leergemacht. Am schlimmsten waren in Scholo die Meleeimmunen Geister der Akolyten. Aber dank einer megafetten Ladung an Stratholmwasser und viel Zeit zum Kiten hab ich die dann auch geschafft (nicht zu empfehlen, evtl. als Ingenieur leichter).
Strat hab ich solo alle Bosse gelegt, bis auf Balnazaar und Baron.
Beim Event vor dem Baron haben mich die 100 kleinen Skelette fast überrannt und direkt dazwischen kamen die Elite-Skelette aus dem Tor. Da wars dann aus mit mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Evtl. knack ich die ja demnächst mal.

Demnächst wollte ich mich mal an Düsterbruch versuchen. Mal sehen, wieviel da geht. Aber für mich gehören solche Runs einfach mit zum Spiel, immer versuchen das Maximum aus sich und seinen Fähigkeiten rauszukitzeln. Der Kosten-Zeit Aufwand ist manchmal zwar nicht zu rechtfertigen, aber man fühlt sich doch irgend wie sauwohl wenn man den Run geschafft hat.


----------



## nolanrap (9. November 2007)

Ich schaffe mit meinem Warlock Höllenfeuerbollwerk, sowie alle inis dadrunter alleine... sprich strath.. scholo.. diremaul.. usw.


----------



## Drux/Dalvengyr (9. November 2007)

@ Mebo ... mal total Thema verfehlt^^ 
Grüß dich diggn^^ 

@Topic... naja als Shami alle inis bis Level 50 und Strat bis ich die erste Rechtschaffende Kugel gefunden hatte...(dieser Gang gleich nach dem Eingang in die Kapelle oder was das sein soll xD 


MFG Drux


----------



## Targia (9. November 2007)

BRT war das höchste was ich bisher mit meinem Druiden allein geschafft hab. Mehr hab ich noh nicht versucht.


----------



## Durell (9. November 2007)

Meine höchste mit meinem Krieger war **Schwarzfelstiefen** UBRS noch nicht getestet dürfte aber auch noch gehen, verbrät halt ein haufen heiltränke und andere sachen zum buffen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diamond1611 (9. November 2007)

70er warri, ZF ohne probleme, BRD geht gut allerdings nur hochkonzentriert tbh,  Scholo auch allerdings siehts bei den Melee immunen Mobs schlecht aus ^^

war zwar noch nie LBRS, allerdings schafft einer unserer MT's die auch solo


----------



## Muskelbiber (9. November 2007)

als hexer kommt das immer drauf an wie man geskillt ist bin ich der meinung...

also bis zf-mauri kann man locker als gebrechen hexer mit lebensentzug durch laufen ohne viel zu trinken oder auch nur in hp not zu kommen kanns sogar aderlass machen und gehst mit +hp aus dem kampf

nach mauri würd tempel kommen der als gebrechen hexer schon probs mit sich bringt weil der trash ziemlich viel dmg macht soll heißen als dämo mit der wache+saat casten kein prob das geht sich locker aus

demnächst werd ich ma brd testen und daaaa mach ich mir schon sorgen spätestens ab da wo man kurz vor dem endboss im großen raum mit dem schnellen respawn ist das glaub schon kniffelig


die 57+ innis und rgade scholo mit den cast immunen gegnern als gebrechen/destro hexer unmöglich wie ich finde und grade blutrippe macht enormen dmg da geh ich ständich drauf mehr hab ich noch net probiert

aber bollwerk werd ich mir wohl auch mal antun sollte auch easy sein wie ich finde


----------



## Genomchen (9. November 2007)

@Melchiør
^^Hab gestern erst wieder jemanden Blutkessel gezogen. Allerdings war der auch Healer, zwar waren es kleine Heilungen, aber better then nothing^^ Und es geht eigtl echt gut. Die Mobs sind eh kein Problem und die Bosse lass ich von meinem Blaumann Namens Kontkak erstmal tanken, bis der so 5-6k Aggro hat, währenddessen heal ich und der Healer den immer ein bißerl und dann wird der Boss umgerotzt^^
Hexer ftw^^
So hol ich mir im übrigen auch mein großen Prismasplitter, kleiner Tip am Rande^^


----------



## Muskelbiber (9. November 2007)

sry wenn ich ma rgade ot späm :/

aber dein void kriegt den gehalten ohne das du aggro ziehst? ^^


----------



## Aneisha (9. November 2007)

strath west alleine mit mein warrior und ubrs zu 4 
scholo zu 2 

naja als warrior is halt bissel schwer man kann sich ja net infight heilen^^


----------



## nosmoke (9. November 2007)

also ich schaff selbst mit holy pala strath holm und scholo solo ^^
magier schafft sogar die trashs von blutkessel   (einfach bosse nicht ^^) 
jäger würd ich evt sogar bosse hinbekommen im blutkessel   heal auf pett und ballern ^^


----------



## mahoni1970 (9. November 2007)

Strath kloster mach ich mit meinem Feuerarkan- Magier allein geh dahin zum Kugeln für Low Chars zu farmen.


----------



## Genomchen (9. November 2007)

Jo, musst nur vorsichtig sein, d.h. du wartest mit Healung bis der so 4k Leben hat (der Void) und healst dann, im optimalfall hat er dann bei mir schon 3k Aggro und mit jedem mal wo er diesen Ruf macht, kriegt er wieder 1k mehr. Die Healung an den macht aber dann nichtmehr soviel Aggro, dass ich die seinige einhol. Und im Grunde bau ich mir dann nen Vorsprung auf, heißt, der Blaumann hält die Aggro bis der Boss nur noch ein Drittel Leben hat, dann zieh ich die Aggro, hau ihm noch schnell alle DoTs drauf und mach nur noch Blutsauger und geh selbst mit 2/3 HP ausm Kampf^^ Man muss seinen Leerwandler nur gut beherrschen können, dann geht das schon.
Im Grunde könntest du wenn du das gut genug zeitlich abstimmst mit der Heilung des Voids, den Void den Boss kloppen lassen. Wirst lachen, aber hab ich auch schonmal gemacht, weil ich ein langes Telefonat hatte und vergessen hatte dass ich grad nen Boss mach und nur den Leerwandler während des Telefonats gehealt hab und vergessen hab mit DMG anzufangen, dauert halt ein bißerl sehr lang, aber geht^^
Du solltest dafür aber schon ein recht gutes Equip haben, sprich Gute Ausdauer und Spelldmg Werte haben, und ganz wichtig, deinen Char und den Void ausm ff beherrschen.


----------



## MoeMT384 (9. November 2007)

Ich hab es mal geschafft, einen lvl 45-Dudu durch die BRT zu ziehen mit meinem Magier. Aber am lustigsten sind immer noch und werden immer bleiben die Todesminen: Alle Elite-mobs zusammenziehen und BOMBEN^^

MfG
Moe


----------



## Melchiør (9. November 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Melchiør
> ^^Hab gestern erst wieder jemanden Blutkessel gezogen. Allerdings war der auch Healer, zwar waren es kleine Heilungen, aber better then nothing^^ Und es geht eigtl echt gut. Die Mobs sind eh kein Problem und die Bosse lass ich von meinem Blaumann Namens Kontkak erstmal tanken, bis der so 5-6k Aggro hat, währenddessen heal ich und der Healer den immer ein bißerl und dann wird der Boss umgerotzt^^
> Hexer ftw^^
> So hol ich mir im übrigen auch mein großen Prismasplitter, kleiner Tip am Rande^^



Die Idee und die Umsetzung klingt echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich muss mir das auch mal antun.


----------



## Crynaixa (9. November 2007)

Bollwerk non heroic 2 Bosse.

Aber das lustigeste war Blutkessel, 2 Schurken, non heroic. Das hat echt ma Spass gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (9. November 2007)

@Melchiør
Mach das, nimm dir beim ersten Mal sicherheitshalber nen Heiler mit, um das Gefühl zu kriegen und wirst sehen, klappt prima. Die Mobs gehen ungefähr so schnell down, wie die Feuerelementare beim Plateau, machen aber nur halb soviel Schaden^^ Wenn dus dann ein bißerl besser drauf hast, kannst du sogar die ersten Gruppen mit dem Wichtel in der Mitte vom Void Tanken lassen und während er tankt ein bißerl saaten^^ Aber das kann auch nach hinten losgehen. Aber du wirst schon sehen, wie gut das klappt. Und der Vorteil, alle Items bze Entzauberungen gehen an dich^^

@Vorposter
Geht alles^^Kann ich mir auch recht lustig vorstellen mit 2 Schurken in den Blutkessel zu gehen^^Das muss ja ein gemetzel gewesen sein, geil^^


----------



## sko1970 (9. November 2007)

mit jäger lvl70 (pvp eqip)  zf  atte aber kein hammer sonst clear^^


----------



## dasGROT (9. November 2007)

von todesminen - tempel überall schon jemanden durch gezogen 

solo bis jetzt scholo / düsterbruch und stratholme (mach ich 2 mal am tag , das mount MUSS irgendwann mal droppen ;( ) für strat packt man sich einfach 1 oda 2 unsiochtbarkeitspots und läuterungstrank ein dann is das np wenn totstellen > widerstanden nicht kommt ^^ best zeit bis zum baron 29 min

zu zweit (beide bm hunter ) auch schon höllenfeuerbollwerk (komplett) und blutkessel noch mit nem frost mage zusammen auch komplett gelegt

denke da geht noch mehr


----------



## Matte (9. November 2007)

strath live und scholo kein ding mache ich auch wie machst du die alte die Gedankenkontrolle macht?


----------



## Jaaber (9. November 2007)

70er Defftank legt Arlokk solo... (http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=faNeSQaUP9Y unser MT)

ich schaff alles bis einschließlich LBRS (70er Hunter T4/T5 Niveau)

bis denne


----------



## Mirek (9. November 2007)

Zul Farrak und Tempel waren mein ich die höchsten!
Strath und scholo haben wa auch schon zu 2. gemacht (Magier/Priest)


----------



## dasGROT (9. November 2007)

Matte schrieb:


> strath live und scholo kein ding mache ich auch wie machst du die alte die Gedankenkontrolle macht?



pet raus direkt zdw an schmeisen und massig dmg machen da werd ich meist übernohmen und kill mein pet dananch die alte gemütlich weg nuken ,da alleine wird man nicht mehr übernohmen .. btw wenn man schlangenfalle legt wird man auch übernohmen und kloppt auf seine schlangen ein -_- 

oda alternativ pet weg lassen und drauf schiesen kloppen geht auch dann sogar ohne übernehmen dauert halt nur länger

das schlimmst an strat sind die trashs vor bzw nach ramstein der rest is np


----------



## Daywa (9. November 2007)

Fast alles bis 60. Inis @ Scherbenwelt sind allein dann zu hart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aelthas (9. November 2007)

Mit meinem Protpala (full kara und gruul equip und ein wenig aus ssc und fds) schaffe ich alle alten instanzen alleine wobei scholo und strath ein wenig stressig sind und drakki in der ubrs ein wenig dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bc instanzen hab ich noch nicht alleine versucht.

Aelthas/Frank 

P.S.: mein Verliess-Rekord liegt bei 6 Min 50 Sek.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blâck Dragon (9. November 2007)

Mh ich als Feuer Mage sind die alten instanzen kein Problem (5er).Aber natürlch nicht alle Bosse.und in der Scherbenwelt gehen die ersten paar instanzen auch auch aber leider keine Bosse.


Als Frost Mage gehen in der alten Welt mehr Bosse und ZG geht auch einiges an Trashmops.
Aber die Einfachste Ini ist und bleibt für mich ZF geht schnell schaffe alle Bosse und das gold stimmt auch.

wen ihr euch von allen gut Buffen last dan geht einiges, das problem ist nur herauszufinden was sich lohnt.

Ich gehe ja nicht in Inis um zu zeigen wie Imba ich bin oder wie gut ich das kann,ich gehe in Inis um zu Farmen . Also ergibt es keinen sinn für mich wen ich mir 100 tränke für 1000 Gold kaufe um in einer Instanz 300 Gold zu farmen. 

ps: Wer rechtschreibefehler findet bla bla bla ihr kennt das ja.



MFG: Ich^^


----------



## Uschiauschemnitz (9. November 2007)

Auf Malganis gibts bei der Horde nen Dudu der heisst Stormcow, der cleart fast jeden Tag Strat Baron und DM Ost allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Feral dudu ftw


----------



## Seju (9. November 2007)

mit lvl 70 auf DoTlock geskillt war das höchste Tempel bisher 
was höheres hab ich bisher noch nit versucht^^
hab die trashis in HDZ1 allein gemacht (soziemlich alle trashis die da so zu 2-3 rumgelaufen sind^^ 4 war critisch) Bosse hab ich aber ausgelassen

EDIT:
ich versuch aber demnächst (am WE vllt) Strat allein^^
will das Baron mount ham und farm strat dann ab wenns allein geht


----------



## Phobius (9. November 2007)

Bisher habe ich mich Solo mit meinem Feuer-Eis Mage nur bis Zul'Farak gewagt.

Gibt zwar happige Stellen aber wenn man sich net alzu plöd anstellt an sich recht gut Solo machbar.

Das extremste was ich haber bisher gesehen habe (wow-videos.com) war nen 60er Eis-Mage welcher Strath bis zu einem der letzten Bosse Solo gemacht hat oO Find nur das Video nicht mehr auf die schnelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (9. November 2007)

Aelthas schrieb:


> Mit meinem Protpala (full kara und gruul equip und ein wenig aus ssc und fds) schaffe ich alle alten instanzen alleine wobei scholo und strath ein wenig stressig sind und drakki in der ubrs ein wenig dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geht die Beschwörung bei Glutseher (ubrs) inzwischen alleine?


----------



## Toyuki (9. November 2007)

dalmus schöne neue sig =) find sieht besser aus als die alte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Topic ich hab allein brd geschafft (Verstärker shami) seit dem ich auf heal bin geh ich ab und an mit einem jäger strath/scholo macht eh mehr fun zu 2 und wenn ich geld brauch farm ich doch lieber mit daylys kräuter oder so


----------



## Dalmus (9. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> dalmus schöne neue sig =) find sieht besser aus als die alte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jupp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank an Serenas, der bemerkt hat, daß da irgendein grafisch völlig unbegabter Laie (ich) mit Gimp etwas zusammengebruzelt hat und der mir daraufhin eine schöne neue Sig gebastelt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/target Serenas
/bow


----------



## Konradio (9. November 2007)

Damals war ich mit lvl 40 in bsf.... mehr noich nicht^^ bin jetz 48...


----------



## Arkoras (9. November 2007)

Ich hab mit meinem 70er Hunter schon Flammenschlund (war verdammt schwer, als Ally da hinzukommen xD), Deathmines, Verlies, Schattenfang, Kloster, Ulda, Maraudon etwas, Tempel.


----------



## Genomchen (9. November 2007)

@Dalmus
Zwar offtopic, aber ich kann deine Signatur ned sehen *sniff*
Sag mal, sind die zwei Schmuckstücke die du trägst stappelbar, wenn man die gleichzeitig nutzt?


----------



## Dalmus (9. November 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Dalmus
> Zwar offtopic, aber ich kann deine Signatur ned sehen *sniff*


Hm, gut zu wissen. Werd sie dann heute Abend noch woanders uppen, wird vielleicht derzeit von einigen Proxys gefiltert. Who knows? Danke für den Hinweis.


Genomchen schrieb:


> Sag mal, sind die zwei Schmuckstücke die du trägst stappelbar, wenn man die gleichzeitig nutzt?


Die von Dalmi? Leider nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man eines davon anwirft, bekommt das andere einen CD, der erst ein paar Sekunden nachdem die Wirkungsdauer des ersten Schmuckstücks abgelaufen ist ebenfalls abläuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (9. November 2007)

@Dalmus
Och nööö, wollt ich mir besorgen, weil ich dachte die stacken. Werds aber trotzdem holen wegen der Zaubertrefferwertung hrhr^^


----------



## Dalmus (9. November 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Dalmus
> Och nööö, wollt ich mir besorgen, weil ich dachte die stacken. Werds aber trotzdem holen wegen der Zaubertrefferwertung hrhr^^


Ich sags immer wieder: Zaubertrefferwertung ist das A und O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war auch ein wenig enttäuscht, daß man die beiden Trinkets nicht gleichzeitig anschmeissen kann, aber im Grunde macht's nichts aus. Ich spiele ja kein PvP und Im PvE machts in Bosskämpfen ja nichts aus, daß man sie nur abwechselnd zünden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nu aber genug offtopic.^^


----------



## Alcasim (9. November 2007)

Ragefire bis Uldaman, danach hats mich angepisst, will nen AoE :>


----------



## mightyBaron (10. November 2007)

> Tempel / > BRD (bis auf Endboss)

> Stratholme, Scholomance
> diverse anderen Instanzen
> Sklavenunterkünfte 1. Boss 2. Boss 90%
> Onyxia P1 Solo (2.8 STD)


----------



## knifif (10. November 2007)

Tempel und ZF sind kein Problem für mich. Hunta Powa^^


----------



## Micha007 (10. November 2007)

Ich schaff mit meinem Mage (mit Arena-eis-Skillung) alle inis bis lvl 58 :-)
Strat und Scholo sind aber etwas mühsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fortuneNext (10. November 2007)

Feuermage SSC Equip:
Alle PRE BC 5 Mann-Instanzen.

Mit nem weiteren CC oder bevorzugt nem Healer dabei (welcher nich 70 sein muss) geht auch noch Bollwerk/Blutkessel.


----------



## Zartek (10. November 2007)

Also ich bin ein 70er Frostmage und habe schon: Todesmienen, Verlies, Uldaman (nicht komplett... endboss geht nicht  alleine) und tempel von atal hakkar.


----------



## Magarus (10. November 2007)

LvL 70 Holy pala 

des höchste war bis jetzt sklaven biss zum ersten boss

weihe ftw(mit 756 spelldmg im DMG equip)


mfg magarus


----------



## Shany (10. November 2007)

also, bin noch net ganz 70, hab aber schon fs, bsf, hdw, uldaman, komplettes kloster und einmal Süderstade^^


----------



## Coriace (10. November 2007)

Bin lvl 64 Zwerg Jäger und schaffe bisher maximal nur Kathedrale (Kloster) und auch das eigtl.nur mit ordentlich Tränken.
Uldaman hab ich letztens abgebrochen weils einfach viel zu lange gedauert hätte und das ist für mich dann schon nicht mehr wirkl.ne Leistung.


----------



## Viper13 (10. November 2007)

Hallo

Mein höchtes  war Hügel aber höher würde auch gehen, aber wenn ich sterben sollte, hätt ich keine lust es noch länger zu probieren weil es meinem 70er Schamy ja nichts mehr bringt.

mfg Firewater


----------



## Anoth (11. November 2007)

druide:
sämmtliche 1-59er inis,
dazu: stratholme, sholomance, Db nord, DB west, DB ost, brt, Lbrs
raid: venoxis(zg), zg: spinnenboss, alle 4 20er windsteine, onyxia (93%, in progress)

hexer:
sämmtliche 1-59er inis,
dazu: stratholme, scholomance (kein keller), kompl. DB, brt, lbrs
raid: Windsteine in sillithus (habe bissher kein feuer elementar bei der beschwörung bekommen, also nur die anderen)


----------



## Pat Stone (11. November 2007)

Ich frage mich gerade wie die Leute, welche Uldaman genannt haben, allein das Tor öffnen, bei dem man zu dritt am Stein stehen muß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael82 (11. November 2007)

alle in der alten welt(außer zg,mc,bwl)


----------



## RyniaUnda (11. November 2007)

Hm, mit meinem Schurken (70) schaffe ich den Großteil von Maraudon, Tempel (ohne dem Eranikus) und mit Müh und Not geht der erste Boss derzeit in DB-Ost down.
Mein Druide ist noch 62, doch mit dem schaffe ich in etwa die selben Instanzen, aber kommt daher, dass ich mit BWL und AQ40 Zeug rumrenn.
Mit dem Eleschamenen 62 schaffe ich bis her leider nur das Kloster ... doch ich denke mit blauem Equip auf 70 sollte ZF gehen und mit viel Glück geht noch Maraudon (wobei ich nicht weiß ob dort nicht die Steinelementare gegen Natur immun sind)


----------



## Takius (11. November 2007)

Bin als Frostmage in UBRS recht weit gekommen..
Ansonsten durft ich <Scholo meinen Freund durch alles ziehen, der dann nur hinten stand und gewartet hat bis alles tot war.

Möglich ist übrigens auch Slavepens Hero, ein Hexer hats bewiesen.


----------



## Lumenmann (11. November 2007)

Prêmutos112 schrieb:


> Hi Wow Freaks,
> 
> mich interessiert es mal, welche Instanzen ihr mit eurem LVL 60-70 Chars, schon allein bewältigt habt.
> Ich kann vorerst nur " Flammenschlund, HDW und Burg Schattenfang" benennen.
> ...


----------



## Lumenmann (11. November 2007)

also bk schaff ich bis zum ersten boss alleine ohne probleme....habn 70iger hunter.......tempel schaff ich auch locker......und bolle den ersten boss geht auch ....nur stirbt da mein pet ein oder 5 mal.......


----------



## Takedamzg (11. November 2007)

Combat-Mace Schurke LvL 70 schafft den 45 Minuten-Baronrun solo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit : War knapp und nicht im Firsttry aber es ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KORNMASTER (11. November 2007)

Also mit meinem eismage eigentlich alle alten instanzen bis auf teile von ubrs und lbrs (und den kackendboss von düsterbruch)


----------



## Surani (11. November 2007)

höchste Ini mit Feral Druiden mit Kara Equip komplett Scholo.


----------



## Walton (11. November 2007)

Ich frag mich wirklich wie ihr uldaman alleine schafft...


----------



## Nonameno (11. November 2007)

mit meinem  70er Frostmage die 1. instanz auf der Halbinsel
müsste das Bollwerk gewesen sein hab nur den Drachen nicht geschafft aber den rest schon^^


----------



## Triceratroll (11. November 2007)

jede 5 mann inze der alten welt geht ganz gut alleine mit nem bischen glück und konzentration komm ich auch ih 10 man inzen bis zum ersten boss oder etwas weiter. je nach inze

lvl 70 beastmaster jäger / senjin


----------



## NiGhT_mArE (11. November 2007)

Def Tanks ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Tempel ist kein Problem, hab sogar schon mal BRD allein gemacht. Dauert zwar ewig, aber es klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schildblock und Co machens moeglich.


----------



## Ashnodar (11. November 2007)

mit 70er feral drui jede alte 60er ini, bollwerk komplett, managruft zweite boss


----------



## Hellersche (11. November 2007)

Ich hab alles bis ZF alleine Clear Pluss einmal strath als 70iger Hunter kein problem farmen für twink kann auch echt fun machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M3ack6D (11. November 2007)

ich need kein t5 und auhc kein t6 ^^ da reicht en gladi set 1 und mit 1 healer im rücken geht das ^^

naja ich bin halt der der mass pull macht aber eingetlich geht das auch alleine 


solange man verbände bei hat ^^


----------



## Keeral (11. November 2007)

Teremus den Verschlinger Solo als Jäger
Bis Brt alles mitm Krieger ohne Heal , mit kleinem Heal alle 5er Ini´s . 53er Dudu durch DB Nord Tribut ^^


----------



## kraftwerk (11. November 2007)

M3ack6D schrieb:


> ich need kein t5 und auhc kein t6 ^^ da reicht en gladi set 1 und mit 1 healer im rücken geht das ^^
> 
> naja ich bin halt der der mass pull macht aber eingetlich geht das auch alleine
> 
> ...


denk doch bitte nochmal ueber die bedeutung des wortes "solon" nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deretor (11. November 2007)

Also uldaman und zul farak schaffe ich fast komplet mit meinem 62er hunter nur beim endboss in uldaman wirds schwierig und in zul farak schaffe ich die stelle nicht wo diese ganz vielen trolle auf dei treppe kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mightyBaron (12. November 2007)

Bei uns hat jemand nach 5.4 Stunden, Raid-Buffd und über 400 Mana-Tränken Azuregos Solo gelegt. (Aber mit Support-Buffs wie mdw, fortidude, etc. und jemand der im immer wieder die manatränke nachgereicht hat..) :-)


----------



## zirus_bubbles (12. November 2007)

Also mein Mage schafft tempel Allein und zu 2 (Dot Hexer) alle 5er lvl 60 innis


----------



## Hexalo (12. November 2007)

Hmm.. Also spiele Selber n Mage 70 und N Schami 70 (ally)... und kann sagen, dass ich jede alte Ini mit dem heilschami besser schaff als mit meinem Mage..

Strat, Scholo, brt, lbrs, sind net sooooo schwer... man muss zwar aufpassen als Mage das man net abnippelt, aber mit nem heilschami mehr als einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... 

ein Mob dauert da zwar ne halbe Ewigkeit, aber man verliert auch 0 life ^^


----------



## Yaou (12. November 2007)

Ok, wenn ich mich recht entsinne Azeroth alles nur Strath Banshee und Baron net weil die Banshee übernimmt und dann resettet ,bw, kessel, sonst fällt mir spontan nüx ein jaja nerf Hexer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zochoz (12. November 2007)

Also mit Lvl 70er Schami gehts in jedem Fall bis Tempel im Sumpfland,bei melee Skillung,andere nicht probiert.Alle loweren Innis somit auch.
mfg.
Zochoz   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja,und zu Strath,auch Banshee no prob.,war da mit nem 70er Schurken,dann wurde ich übernommen,und habe als übernommener den Schurken geplättet,und danach noch Banshee gekillt,dann Schurken wieder belebt und run weiter gemacht.
Wäre mir alleine im 45 min. run nur zu stressig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. November 2007)

LBRS als Feral, UBRS würde mir denke ich zu schwer werden.


----------



## Bl4d3 (12. November 2007)

mit pala geht strath auch logger
außer banshee halt ^^

EDIT: NERF DUDUS


----------



## Spageltarzan (12. November 2007)

70er Ele-Schami schafft ZF gut alleine, BRT noch nicht getestet, dauert alleine auch einfach zu lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seedian (12. November 2007)

Mage: Scholo und alle 5er drunter, aber auch teile UBRS LBRS (mit pimp und pots)
Pala: Scholo,Strat und sonst auch alle 5er alleine


----------



## Tôny (12. November 2007)

Mitm Schurken BRD komplett lbrs scholo strat ein paar bosse


----------



## m@gG0t (12. November 2007)

mitm mage alle alten 5er inis


----------



## STL (12. November 2007)

naja ich scheiter an strart/scholo mit meinem hunter... aber sonst geht eignetlich alles... wüsste grad nix was nich geht.. aq, ony usw natürlich auch nicht.. aber sonst denke ich alles... mmh.. was ich zZ probiere is sklavenunterkünfte solo ^^ (normal versteht sich) aber das is echt n verdammt harter brocken xD


----------



## Vancleaf (13. November 2007)

Also mit meinem schurken hab ich kein Problem alle alten inis bis auf die raids allein zu machen .
Bollwork hab ich auch schon bis zum erstren boss gemacht war aber ein scheiß gewipe


----------



## John.W.Sinfull (13. November 2007)

Krieger Deftank lvl 70: 

Todesmine, Tiefschwarzegrotte, Gnomeragan, Kral der Klingenhauer, Das Scharlachrote Kloster und Burg Schattenfang.  Zur mehr kam ich in letzter Zeit nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merine (13. November 2007)

also ich kan aleine scholo (tank pala^^)


----------



## Friulis (13. November 2007)

Also bis ich Holypriest wurde hab ich viele durch Rgf,Hdw,Kral, Bsf,Kloster , Uldaman gezogen sogar Zul, jezz als Holy gehen die kleinen innis 8-40ca. sehr leciht mit heiliger nova aber die anderen keine chance mehr...hehe


----------



## FERT (13. November 2007)

brd, scholo 
war das letzte wo ich mich durchgekämpft hab ... 
-> lvl 70 hunter (hmm iwie nix besonderes, hat ja schließlich auch schon ein 60er hunter geschafft :[)


----------



## La Saint (13. November 2007)

Mit meinem lvl70 Hunter ging LBRS. Wenn auch nicht besonders gut. Problem war, das ständig 5er-Gruppen gepullt werden mußten, und die tankt das Pet nicht besonders lang. Also einen wegschießen, totstellen, Pet wiederbeleben, dann den nächsten wegschießen usw. Das war ziemlich zeitintensiv.

Die ersten beiden Bosse habe ich geschafft, dann aber aufgehört, weil die Trashmobs einfach zu mühselig waren. Aber da inzwischen die Bosse garantiert immer einen Stein für den UBRS-Key droppen, gehe ich vielleicht noch mal rein. Der Key fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Maxtiberius (30. November 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen level 63 Hexenmeister. Ich muss ins Alchemielabor der Scholomance, kann aber leider keine Gruppe mehr dafür suchen. :/

Meine versuche allein durchzukommen haben nicht so toll geklappt. Geht das überhaupt und wenn könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben?


----------



## Vail (30. November 2007)

Syrda schrieb:


> das Trinket, was einen on use beim Blocken heilt




Wie heisst das Trniket denn? kenne ich garnet..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und woher bekomme ich das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

habs gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroon13 (30. November 2007)

Zul'farrak mit meinem 70 gebrechen hexenmeister war aber nicht gerade leicht


----------



## Daroon13 (30. November 2007)

Maxtiberius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe einen level 63 Hexenmeister. Ich muss ins Alchemielabor der Scholomance, kann aber leider keine Gruppe mehr dafür suchen. :/
> 
> Meine versuche allein durchzukommen haben nicht so toll geklappt. Geht das überhaupt und wenn könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben?







selbst mit 70 schaff ich das nicht ganz aber nen bissel und bin auch nen Hm mit epischen equip


----------



## Vrum (30. November 2007)

Ahoi!

Als DW-Schammy hab ich durch alle Instanzen incl. den BRD wen gezogen, Strat Bastion 1x allein gemacht für Kugeln^^, das war aber ziemlich stressig.

biba
Vrum


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. November 2007)

Maxtiberius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe einen level 63 Hexenmeister. Ich muss ins Alchemielabor der Scholomance, kann aber leider keine Gruppe mehr dafür suchen. :/
> 
> Meine versuche allein durchzukommen haben nicht so toll geklappt. Geht das überhaupt und wenn könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben?




in shattrat gibts ein alchemielabor^^


----------



## Morrtis (30. November 2007)

bis mit 69 und blau /grüner ausrüstung .. bis kloster alles an sich kein problem  denke ulda und ZF werden auch nicht umbedingt das problem ( deepfrost spec )


----------



## Dulkarash (30. November 2007)

> Hi Wow Freaks,



0.o


----------



## Boomman (30. November 2007)

Mein bestes war bissher Zf^^

Mfg


----------



## dejaspeed (1. Dezember 2007)

DM, Gnome, das komplette kloster.

Als nächtes nehme ich mir ulda vor das ich einige Tage zuvor mit meinen krieger und 3 anderen Warrior gemacht hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (1. Dezember 2007)

Als Tauren Hunter mit schlechter Ausrüstung alles bis ZF, weiter hab ich's nie versucht weils net nötig war.


----------



## Kawock (1. Dezember 2007)

Die Todesmine
Das Verlies
Burg Schattenfang
Kral und Hügel
Kloster
Uldaman
Zul'Farrak
Höhlen des Wehklagens
Tiefschwarze Grotte
Gnomeregan
Tempel
und Blackrock (mind. 1 Tot gehen beim Endboss)

DeepfireLittlearcanMage ^^


----------



## Yagilius (1. Dezember 2007)

meine höchste ini war daweil Stratholme und Scholomance als Gebrechen hexer!
Scholo ist eher einfach aber Sratholme war eine Wucht! ca. 2-3Stunden war ich da allein drin aber mit bomben geht das recht schnell!

alles was drunter ist, sollte soweit klar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (1. Dezember 2007)

Die höchste Instanz die ich mit meinem Jäger geschafft habe war Stratholme.


----------



## XS1CHT (1. Dezember 2007)

strat als holypala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die mobs vor ramstein waren nervig, respawnen die nach ner gewissen zeit? -.-


----------



## Sanguinos (1. Dezember 2007)

Die Todesmine, Das Verlies, Burg Schattenfang,hügel/ Kral und Hüge,l Kloster, Uldaman, Zul'Farrak, Höhlen des Wehklagens, Tiefschwarze Grotte, Gnomeregan

und das alles mit lvl 61  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chuckzz (1. Dezember 2007)

mit 70 mage zul farrak ging down mauro auch brt auch mit pot bis zu ner gewissen stelle^^


----------



## Two (1. Dezember 2007)

Also mit dem deff pala von nem kollegen war ich düsterbruch nord alleine, na ja ok er hat ziemlich viel epic^^


----------



## Deuratis (1. Dezember 2007)

Also bei mirwar ZF das höchste hab aber nicht weiter ausprobiert

mfg Deu


----------



## Afaslizo (1. Dezember 2007)

So, Bollwerk bis auf den Drachen mit Protpala geschafft, habs mal getestet. Im letzten Kampf fehlte dann leider mein Handauflegung - das brauchte ich für die Gruppe mit den vier castern oben an der Treppe.


----------



## Tôny (14. Dezember 2007)

Also Scholo war eigtl recht easy mitm Rogue (mit Preperation sind auch Rattlegore und (glaube) Barov) kein prob. Was ich nur sehr ärgerlich finde ist das man Gandling nicht machen kann da einige der Mobs in den letzten Räumen ab 20% gegen Melee dmg immun sind.


----------



## Bodog (14. Dezember 2007)

Also vl schaff ichs allein Kloster aber hab daweil alle ini von 10-lvl 40 allein macen können ^^ (schurke)

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Tahiria (14. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir war Stratholme die höchste Instanz...


----------



## Hashel (14. Dezember 2007)

hab hyjal clear, alleine


----------



## Shivâ (14. Dezember 2007)

jetsia schrieb:


> Mit lvl 70 hunterin scholo und bastion



Aha, und in der Bastion den Endboss der gerne MC'ed und wenn er dich im MC hat wird er resettet....oh wait! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stanceland (14. Dezember 2007)

von rf bis zf alles clear wobei tempel sicher au kein prob is


----------



## freisi (14. Dezember 2007)

als 70er Deff tank Slave Pens non heroic alleine und komplett ohne kitten und sonst was ^^


----------



## Shivâ (14. Dezember 2007)

freisi schrieb:


> als 70er Deff tank Slave Pens non heroic alleine und komplett ohne kitten und sonst was ^^



Ja, kenn ich. Als wir da mal zu 2 drin waren und beide vom Endboss hochgeschleudert wurden ist der Encouter resettet sonst....oh wait again! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acusa (14. Dezember 2007)

scholo - defftank 70 damals ^^


----------



## Debuffed (14. Dezember 2007)

Ach man kann Instanzen auch mit Gruppen betreten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ne, Spaß beiseite
Schaff mit meinem 70 Pala(Heil), bis Kloster alles, Uldaman habe ich noch nie bis zum Endboss gemacht, ging aber eigentlich auch ganz einfach, mehr habe ich noch nicht getestet


----------



## Tôny (14. Dezember 2007)

Puh fast DM Nord geschaft aber der King hat mich dann doch umgehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (15. Dezember 2007)

mit lvl 68 und grösstenteils grünem equip mit ach und krach als ms warri brt bis arena gepackt (hunterkumpel wollte unbedingt das gladiatorset das da droppt)... mit lvl 70 und ordentlichem equip geht sicherlich noch mehr...


----------



## Kennyxd (15. Dezember 2007)

mit meinem holy pala hab ich auch schon brt gemacht, seit der heilerplünn spell-dmg drauf hat gehts sogar vom dmg^^ mit aura der konzentration is das gar nicht sehr schwer, heilen, weihe, heiliger schock, siegel richten und wieder heilen... dauert zwar sehr lange geht aber
mitn mage hab ich bisher nur tempel gemacht


----------



## Thersus (16. April 2009)

Mit Protpala war bei Tiefensumpf schluss, aber das war nach dem "Pala muss imba werden" patch und zwar problemlos, mehr hab ich nicht probiert. Allzu pauschal kann mans aber nicht sagen. Blutkessel z.b. gehen die ersten 2 Bosse ohne große probleme, aber den 3. hab ich nie gepackt. Bollwerk dasselbe, der Drache ist einfach zu bösartig^^.


----------



## Kremlin (16. April 2009)

Schau mal aufs Datum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (16. April 2009)

8.11.2007, 22:14  lölerich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

